# [Lumia 830][Custom ROM][Redstone2 feature2] Fall Creators Update 10.0.15254.158



## djtonka (Jan 24, 2018)

*Only for Samsung eMMC chip devices!*​
It is all about laziness, get Fall Creators Update straight on Denim each time you want it.  Read the WPI FAQ before it. 


Variant: CV GB
    System: Windows 10 Mobile Fall Creators Update
    System version: 10.0.15254.158 (upgradeable)
    Reduced OOBE 
    Included  LED notification and Continuum libraries (import registry req.)
    Enable SIMAddress Book And Export)
    Enable Uhs and HS200
    Volume limit disabled
    Enable static IP

*Base 02177.00000.15184.36007 ROM req (for Custom ROM only not unlocking).*
Get it from Lumiafirmware as 059W5D2
or
[Lumia 830][Stock ROM][DENIM][FINAL] 02177.00000.15184.36007 CV EU 

*Unlock bootloader and flash it. No reset req. Enjoy*

Download

*Source*


----------



## nate0 (Jan 25, 2018)

What happens if flashed to a non-Samsung eMMC device?

Thanks for sharing by the way...I almost want to get another 830 now.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 25, 2018)

It won't brick the Lumia, size of partition is slightly different in every eMMC from other OEMs so missing baits will stop WPI from carry on.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you, with flashing  EFIESP.bin i unbricked my lumia530.


----------



## Juanz1986 (Jan 27, 2018)

I hope someone does the same for l1020


----------



## djtonka (Jan 27, 2018)

18 months ago we did it...
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-315/


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 31, 2018)

djtonka said:


> *Only for Samsung eMMC chip devices!*​
> It is all about laziness, get Fall Creators Update straight on Denim each time you want it.  Read the WPI FAQ before it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used a custom ROM
Well done working flash
After flashing the phone for about 1 hour, it remains on the Windows icon
Is everything all right?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 31, 2018)

You mean stuck?


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 31, 2018)

djtonka said:


> You mean stuck?

Click to collapse



It stuck on the startup window


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 31, 2018)

djtonka said:


> You mean stuck?

Click to collapse



Do you have no answer ???


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

Take the SD card out first


----------



## entezar3323 (Feb 1, 2018)

[/COLOR]





djtonka said:


> You mean stuck?

Click to collapse



I do not have any memory cards
I used this method. I downloaded the files and flashed with wp
My phone's product code differs from these files. Is there any problem?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

entezar3323 said:


> [/COLOR]
> ...
> My phone's product code differs from these files. Is there any problem?

Click to collapse



Go back to the first post and read it again!


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

:laugh:





entezar3323 said:


> [/COLOR]
> ...My phone's product code differs from these files. Is there any problem?

Click to collapse



Go back to first post and read it again!


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

Go back to the first post and read it again!


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

Go back to first post and read it again!


----------



## entezar3323 (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you for customizing this ROM
I installed this ROM after trying hard
But it works well
thank you again


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 15, 2018)

@djtonka

"Enable static IP" you have registry keys for that, Tweak with InteropTools not working.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 16, 2018)

It is already active even in OBBE


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 17, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> @djtonka
> 
> "Enable static IP" you have registry keys for that, Tweak with InteropTools not working.

Click to collapse



There are two WiFi settings pages in Windows 10 Mobile 1703+. One is visible, the second is hidden and can be started from Interop Tools Applications menu.
The tweak 'static IP' works only with the hidden page.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 17, 2018)

It is activated on Denim and carry on by Windows 10


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 4, 2018)

I presume this works for English?

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




nate0 said:


> What happens if flashed to a non-Samsung eMMC device?
> 
> Thanks for sharing by the way...I almost want to get another 830 now.

Click to collapse



If you havent and want a cheap one that already has a buggy 10 on it, PM me. Its silver/green if that matters.


----------



## djtonka (Mar 4, 2018)

English what?


----------



## Ceemann (Dec 29, 2018)

*Update fail , December 2018 1709*

Hi , I get to download updates and the update starts to initialize then all of a sudden I get: There were problems downloading some updates, but we’ll try again later. If you keep seeing this, try searching the web or contacting support for help. This error code might help: (0x800f8003)

Please help


----------



## nate0 (Dec 29, 2018)

Ceemann said:


> Hi , I get to download updates and the update starts to initialize then all of a sudden I get: There were problems downloading some updates, but we’ll try again later. If you keep seeing this, try searching the web or contacting support for help. This error code might help: (0x800f8003)
> 
> 
> 
> Please help

Click to collapse



Is your boot loader still unlocked, or root access enabled? Relock the boot loader if it is and try the updates again.


----------



## Ceemann (Jan 1, 2019)

*Worked!!!*



nate0 said:


> Is your boot loader still unlocked, or root access enabled? Relock the boot loader if it is and try the updates again.

Click to collapse



Wow! I was never going to figure it out! THANK You and have a great new Year!!!


----------



## H.Shahin (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
After I flashed all three partitions on my phone I can't get insider updates, 
I locked my bootloader again but it can't get into insider error 0x0, 
I did reset my phone but it doesn't get into insider. 
*any help, please?*


----------



## Talon Pro (Jun 15, 2019)

Have you been hiding under a rock? There's no OS development going on, so, no, you won't get Insider anymore.


----------



## H.Shahin (Jun 15, 2019)

Talon Pro said:


> Have you been hiding under a rock? There's no OS development going on, so, no, you won't get Insider anymore.

Click to collapse



LOL
You made my day:laugh:


----------



## H.Shahin (Jun 17, 2019)

another problem I have after flash is that everybody tells my in call voice is low
but when I put in speaker mode its ok but otherwise not. 
my stock rom was for France but I downloaded GB file for flash, would it be the problem?


----------

